# Hectors goby



## ChrisK (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey everyone I picked up a Hector's goby the other day drip acclimated it and put it in my tank. He immediately hid and now I notice he only comes out at night I'm afraid he's not eating or he maybe eating there is plenty of algae in the tank. I thought maybe they're nocturnal? I don't think so. Any ideas?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

my wrasses and jewel does the same thing let it get used to the tank and you'll see him more often.


----------



## ChrisK (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah I noticed it wasn't until the last two-three days that it was coming out but at night.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

some times when the lights are on just sit there and wait a while it will eventually come out.once it's used to seeing you it will be fine


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Patience. He's still getting used to you and his new surroundings.


----------

